# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Đón Noel-trượt tuyết Pháp

## Golden Tours

*Đón Giáng Sinh Châu Âu: Pháp – Thụy Sĩ – Ý* 
*Trượt Tuyết Tại Đỉnh Núi Titlis, Thụy Sĩ*

*PARIS – VERSAILLES – DIJON – LUCERNE – TITLIS – MILAN – VENICE – PISA – FLORENCE – ROME*

*12 Ngày – 11 Đêm*

*Ngày khởi hành: 20/12 – 31/12/2014* 
Đón Giáng Sinh ở Châu Âu, đến nước Pháp lãng mạn, Thụy Sĩ yên bình và Ý cổ kính là hành trình tuyệt vời mà du khách không thể bỏ qua. Đặc biệt, vào mùa đông, Thụy Sĩ là một thiên đường với những dãy núi tuyết hùng vĩ, những dòng sông băng lấp lánh cùng những thị trấn núi đẹp mơ màng. Đối với những du khách đam mê trượt tuyết hoặc những người muốn thử sức với bộ môn thể thao này thì hẳn sẽ không thể bỏ qua cơ hội đến với Thụy Sĩ trong thời gian này.

*NGÀY 01: TP HỒ CHÍ MINH/HÀ NỘI - PARI*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02: KHÁM PHÁ PARIS*
-     Đến “kinh đô ánh sáng” *Paris*, xe và HDV đón đoàn chở đi tham quan:
«  Chụp hình *Khải Hoàn Môn*, một trong những biểu tượng lịch sử nổi tiếng của nước Pháp
    «  *Tháp Eiffel* (tầng 2) –biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Pháp, công trình được xây dựng nhân kỷ niệm 100 năm cách mạng Pháp thành công. 
 
-     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, tham quan: 
«  *Viện Bảo* *t**àng Louvre* – đã từng là cung điện hoàng gia, nay là một trong những viện bảo tàng nghệ thuật - lịch sử lớn nhất và quan trọng nhất trên thế giới. Bảo tàng có bộ sưu tập vĩ đại hơn 1 triệu tác phẩm nghệ thuật, trong đó khoảng 35.000 đang được trưng bày, tiêu biểu như bức tranh nàng Mona Lisa, hoặcTượng thần Vệ Nữ thành Milo. 
 

«  *Tham quan và mua sắm tại**Galeries Lafayette* –trung tâm mua sắm sang trọng tọa lạc tại đại lộ Haussmann nổi tiếng.
 
-     Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. 
-     Về khách sạn *Novotel Paris Est* hoặc tương đương nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03: PARIS – VERSAILLES – DIJON*
-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đến với *Versailles*, tham quan:
«  *Lâu đài Versailles* nằm ở phía Tây Paris do vua Louis XIVxây dựng năm 1662 và là biểu tượng quyền lực tối thượng của các triều đại phong kiến Pháp. 
 
-     Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Di chuyển đến thành phố Dijon – thủ phủ của tỉnh _Côte-d'Or__,_ thuộc vùng hành chính Bourgogne của Pháp.
-     Đến Dijon, thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
-     Nhận phòng khách sạn *Kyriad Dijon Gare* hoặc tương đương nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 04: DIJON - LUCERNE*
-     Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe tiếp tục chở đoàn đến thành phố *Lucerne* – thành phố nhỏ cổ kính ở miền Trung Thụy Sĩ.
-     Đến nơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:
«  Chụp hình* Tượng đài sư tử đ**á*: với chiều dài khoảng 10m và cao 6m, được khắc để tưởng nhớ những người lính đánh thuê Thụy Sĩ hi sinh trong cuộc Cách mạng Pháp ở Cung điện Tuileries, Paris.
«  *Cầu gỗ Chapel*: biểu tượng của Lucerne bắc qua sông Reuss, bên trong cầu treo hàng loạt các bức tranh vẽ tuyệt đẹp từ thế kỷ 17.
 
 
-     *Tự do* mua* sắm tại phố cổ*với những cửa hàng bán đồng hồ
«  *Tự do mua sắm tại phố cổ*với những cửa hàng bán đồng hồ đặc trưng của Thụy Sĩ.
-     Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn *Ibis Styles Luzern City* hoặc tương đương, nghỉ đêm.

*NGÀY 05:LUCERNE – ENGLBERG - INTERLAKEN*
-     Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. 
-     Khởi hành đi *Engelberg* – thị trấn du lịch và nghỉ dưỡng nổi tiếng.
«  *Đi cáp treo lên núi Titlis*, ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh núi tuyết phủ tuyệt đẹp. Quý khách có thể tham gia các các trò chơi trượt tuyết (chi phí tự túc)
 
 
-     Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
-     Buổi chiều, tiếp tục đến *Interlaken* – thành phố mang vẻ đẹp duyên dáng của vùng núi Alps, tọa lạc giữa hồ Brienz và hồ Thounetuyệt đẹp.
-     Đến nơi, tự do tham quan và mua sắm. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
-     Về khách sạn *Metropole* hoặc tương đương nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 06: INTERLAKEN – COMO - MILAN*
-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn tiến đến *Como*, thành phố thuộc vùng Lombardy của nước Ý. Tản bộ tham quan:
«  *Ngắm hồ Como* tuyệt đẹp, *chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của những khu vườn, những biệt thự quanh bờ hồ*

 

 
-     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục khởi hành đến *Milan*, một trong những kinh đô thời trang của thế giới và là thành phố lớn thứ 2 của Ý.
-     Đến nơi, tham quan:
*« * *Chụp hình Nhà thờ Chính tòa Milan, nhà thờ công giáo Roma lớn thứ 4 trên thế giới, và cũng là công trình kiến trúc gothic quan trọng ở Ý*
«  *Tự do mua sắm tại Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II** – một trong những trung tâm mua sắm lâu đời nhất trên thế giới, được đặt theo tên vị vua đầu tiên của nước Ý.* 
-     Thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng. 
-     Về khách sạn *Doubletree Hilton* hoặc tương đương nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 07: MILAN - VENICE*
-     Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn di chuyển đến Venice – “thành phố kênh đào” lãng mạn nhất Châu Âu.
-     Đến *Venice*, dùng bữa trưa. Quý khách đi tàu ra đảo Venice tham quan: 
«  *Quảng trường San Marco* với chiều dài 175 m, rộng 82 m, đây là quảng trường quan trọng nhất và nổi tiếng nhất của Venice
 
 
_« _ *Ngắm Dinh tổng trấn** (Doge's Palace), Cầu than thở*
 
 
«  *Xưởng thổi thủy tinh* 
«  *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm*.
*-    * *Lên* *thuyền** trở về, dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.*
-     *Nhận* *phòng** khách sạn Holiday Inn Venice Mestre Marghera hoặc tương đương.* 
*NGÀY 08: VENCI – PISA - FLORENCE*
-     Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn và trả phòng. Xe chở đoàn đến *Pisa*, thành phố ở vùng Tuscany, miền Trung nước Ý. Quý khách tham quan:
«  *Tháp**n ghiêng Pisa*: Tọa lạc tại Quảng trường Field of Miracles (còn gọi là Quảng trường Duomo), đây là một trong bốn công trình quan trọng của khu phức hợp gồm nhà thờ,nhà nguyện và nghĩa trang được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới vào năm 1987.

  

*-    * Thưởng thức bữa trưa. *Khởi hành đi Florence, “cái nôi” của phong trào Phục hưng Châu Âu với thành tựu rực rỡ về hội họa và kiến trúc. Khu trung tâm lịch sử* Florence được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản Văn hóa của thế giới năm 1982.
*-    * *Đến nơi,* *ăn** tối tại nhà hàng.* 
*-    * *Về khách sạn Novotel Firenze Nord Aeroporto hoặc tương đương nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.*

*NGÀY 09:KAHMS PHÁ ROME*
-     Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thành phố Florence:
*« * *Quảng trường Vương cung Thánh đường** – trung tâm tôn giáo tiêu biển nhất Florence, chụp hình bên ngoài Thánh đường Santa Maria del Fiore nổi tiếng.

*  
«  *Cầu cổ**Ponte Vecchio* nổi tiếng nhất thành phố bắc qua sông Arno.
   -     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Di chuyển đến *Rome* – thủ đô tráng lệ của nước Ý. Nơi đây còn được gọi là “thành phố 7 ngọn đồi”, là trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, thương mại và chính trị của “đất nước hình chiếc ủng”.
-     Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
-     Nhận phòng khách sạn *Holiday Inn Rome Aurelia* hoặc tương đương. 

*NGÀY 10: ROME – TP HCM/HÀ NỘI*
-     Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan:
«  *Tòa Thánh Vatican, quảng trường Thánh Phêrô
*
  
«  *Bảo tàng Vatican*, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật quý giá từ các bộ sưu tập lớn được Giáo hội Công giáo La Mã tạo dựng trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ.

  
-     Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, tiếp tục tham quan:
*« * *Đài phun nước Trevi,** đài phun nước Ba-rốc lớn nhất trong thành phố và đẹp nhất trên thế giới. Tương truyền rằng du khách ném đồng xu vào đài phun nước Trevi thì sẽ có ngày trở lại Rome.

*  
*« * *Quảng trường Tây Ban Nha (Spanish Steps)*
«  *Tự do mua sắm tại các cửa hàng ven đường.*
-     Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 
-     Về khách sạn *Holiday Inn Rome Aurelia* hoặc tương đương nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 11: ROME – TP.HCM/HÀ NỘI*
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 12: TP.HCM/HÀ NỘI*
Đến sân bay quốc tế TSN/ Nội Bài. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


*GIÁ TOUR: VNĐ/ Khách*

*NGƯỜI LỚN*
(Từ 12 tuổi trở lên)
_(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)_
*TRẺ EM*

*Dưới 2 tuổi*
_(không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn)_
*Từ 02 đến 11 tuổi*
_(không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn)_

*70.700.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ tour)*
*+ 9.400.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không)*
*= 80.100.000 VNĐ*
*30% giá tour + thuế*
*75% giá tour + thuế*

*30.610.000 VNĐ*
*62.425.000 VNĐ*



*


Giá bao gồm*:
«  Vé máy bay khứ hồi (đi và về cùng đoàn).
«  Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 9.400.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
«  Vé máy bay chặng nội địa
«  Lệ phí visa
«  Khách sạn 3,4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
«  Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
«  Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình. 
«  Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.  
«  Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Giá không bao gồm*:
«  Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
«  Phụ thu phòng đơn: 11.000.000 VNĐ/khách
«  Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
«  Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (180.000 VNĐ/người/ngày)
«  Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
«  Đối với khách Việt Kiều phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam khoảng 735.000VNĐ/ khách/ lần, lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần (có thể thay đổi mà không thông báo trước).

*Ghi chú**:*
«  Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu 9.000.000 VNĐ/khách  
«  Nếu bị rớt visa, Qúy khách vẫn phải đóng 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch thuật, thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ).
«  Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình. 
«  Trong trường hợp đoàn đã khởi hành, vì bất kỳ lý do gì mà Quý khách tham dự tour tách đoàn hoặc bỏ dịch vụ thì các khoản chi phí dịch vụ sẽ không được hoàn trả.
«  Vì lý do an ninh và bảo hiểm tại nước sở tại, vì vậy nếu Qúy khách không đặt dịch vụ trước sẽ không được phép lên xe và hưởng dịch vụ tour.

*Điều kiện hủy tour*:
*Trong trường hợp hủy chuyến đi, Quý khách vui lòng chịu phí hủy tour như sau:*
«  Ngay sau khi ký hợp đồng: 30% giá trọn gói/ khách
«  Trước ngày khởi hành 07 ngày : 70% giá trọn gói/ khách
«  Trước ngày khởi hành 02 – 06 ngày: 90% giá trọn gói/ khách
«  Trong vòng 24 tiếng : 100% giá trọn gói/ khách

*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours* 
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*

*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Đi Tốt Đẹp.*

----------


## hienplus0612



----------

